# Trivia 5/28



## luckytrim (May 28, 2019)

trivia 5/28
DID YOU KNOW...
George Romero shot most of his 1968 horror film, ‘Night of the  Living Dead’,
on the weekends because everyone in the cast and crew had  other jobs.


1. Bronze is an alloy of what two metals ?
2. Which of Neptune moons is the largest ?
  a. - Triton
  b. - Galatea
  c. - Proteus
  d. - Halimede
3. What does a Hydrometer measure ?
4. Do you recall the name of the one Roman-Built road that is  still in use
today ?
5. Table salt is a combination of one percent anti-caking  agents, and two
elements ; name them...
6. Name the film starring John Travolta and Nicholas Cage  ....
7. What is a boy's name that means 'winner' and 'to  conquer'?
8. Which of these Dog breeds do not shed ?
  a. - Poodle
  b. - Corgi
  c. - Collie
  d. - Siberian Husky

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When Governor Chris Christie left office in 2018, he became  the first
elected New Jersey Governor in decades to mot break a leg  while in office.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Copper and Tin
2. - a
3. the relative density of substances in relation to  water
4. The Appian Way
5. Sodium and Chloride
6. 'Face/Off
7. Victor
8. - a

TRUTH !!
Before Chris Christie, the last elected New Jersey Governor to  avoid breaking a
leg while in office was Jim Florio, who left office in  1994.


----------



## Andy M. (May 28, 2019)

5. Chlorine


----------



## luckytrim (May 28, 2019)

chlo·ride

/ˈklôrˌīd/

_noun_Chemistry

noun: *chloride*; plural noun: *chlorides*



a compound of *chlorine *with another element or group, especially a salt of the anion Cl− or an organic compound with chlorine bonded to an alkyl group.
"the presence of sulfates, chlorides, and nitrates"


----------



## Andy M. (May 28, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> chlo·ride
> 
> /ˈklôrˌīd/
> 
> ...




Correct. But the question was to name the ELEMENTS. Chlorine is the element.


----------



## luckytrim (May 28, 2019)

You are correct .... my bad; word should have been 'ingredients, i guess.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> You are correct .... my bad; word should have been 'ingredients, i guess.


A box of salt doesn't contain the ingredients sodium and chloride; it's a chemical compound of the elements sodium and chlorine called sodium chloride.


----------

